# new to plants



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

hi names rob...... well recently was cleaning my shed and found my old 10 gallon tank. i cleaned it up checked for leaks. the tank is in good shape. ive decided to make it a planted tank. id like to make some purchases anyone know of sites i can order plants from.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

20 dollar membership for a year to this club, or the sale board on here... aquariumplants.com, any questions just ask.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: Our local club is DFWAPC. We are on this site here
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

welcome actually if you want some plants just ask no need to buy ^^


----------



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

well im waiting for my substrate right now. i have an idea of what im aiming for. ive been looking around and reading about aquatic plants. i like this idea i saw of a moss wall with riccia looks gnarly! also dwarf baby tears carpet looks awesome.i need driftwood loooks sweet.... dam this aquascape stuff is addicting and i dont even have a setup hahaha.


----------

